# Bad Tuning but a new idea



## Zamm Bell (May 10, 2010)

Just a new song idea for my band Mask of Judas

Nothing properly recorded yet, we have a female singer/screamer to put vocals over it.

Heres a vid of the new idea.



Enjoy 


Mask of Judas on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads (to hear some finnished work!)


----------



## jymellis (May 10, 2010)

fuckin awesome as always maing! love your stuff.


----------



## FretWizard88 (May 10, 2010)

Those are some tasty riffs my friend. Nice Work!


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 10, 2010)

Sounds killer dude, as always


----------



## Scarpie (May 10, 2010)

Is that drop B with a low F#1?


----------



## Zamm Bell (May 11, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> Is that drop B with a low F#1?



Yup, the band i am playing in started in drop B, then we had seven strings and just stuck an F# on top. Its quite an awkward tuning, but we had to keep it that way as older songs were in drop B.


----------



## joelozzy (May 11, 2010)

Hell yer Sam!

I'm diggin it. 

May I ask what the tuning is and gauges you use? Cause I was gonna say that friggin top string looked like a monster. But for F# thats the norm I guess.

However I have one request. Can you please place the camera so we can see your face in future. Your expressions while you play make my day. Haha! Metal!

Cheers

Joel


----------



## Zamm Bell (May 11, 2010)

Hey Joel,

The tuning is from low to high F#, B, F#, B, E, G#, C#. I use barritone strings for the F# (72) and B (58) the rest are beefy slinkys, which i dont have a clue how heavy they are, but they dont feel odd!

People get pissed of an angry when i make faces!


----------



## Antimatter (May 11, 2010)

Very good. I especially liked how you did chords as well as fifths and single notes, it really had an interesting sound.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Jun 13, 2010)

killer riffs, my friend. the combination of the low end with those chord articulations sounded great and original.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 13, 2010)

You made f# not completely boring!!! Good job dude


----------



## Cynic (Jun 13, 2010)

Very nice, man. I like how to didn't just chug on the top string, but added the chords right after. 

Edit: Part starting at 1:36 is the fucking shit.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jun 13, 2010)

Zamm Bell said:


> we have a female singer/screamer to put vocals over it.




Vid/pics or it never happened 



Nice stuff dude sounds interesting keep us updated when you have a complete recording


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice use of chords but definitely not my thang.

Still a refreshing take at the whole 'Djent'/'Progressive metal' thing.


----------



## Zamm Bell (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys, just an update. We are recording this for the new Mask of Judas E.P, and there will be a polished, proper version with vocals and all the little bits and bobs for you to enjoy! 

Thank you ALL so much for your kind words


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2010)

Zamm Bell said:


> He
> 
> People get pissed of an angry when i make faces!


 
you know what i think of this, your faces make your vids for me


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 14, 2010)

I love the section that starts at 1:45, love that weird rhythmic feel! 
The rest is awesome aswell


----------



## eggoboi18 (Jun 24, 2010)

Killer riffs man, liking it alot!
That tuning looks odd but you did some cool stuff with it. Although I reccomend on the breakdown at about 2:09 with the staccato notes, put some kind of ambient/lead part over it, so it doesn't sound so....bleh, if you know what I mean? That or you may have already put some vocals over it, but yeah, that's what I personally do.


----------

